# Looking for help with a 1036 transformer



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,

I recently acquired a decent sized mixed pre and post war train set. I couldn't get power to the tracks with one of the transformers and upon opening it up, the wire that goes from the U post to I-don't-know-where is not connected to anything. 

I'd like to get power to my tracks so that I can test the automatic switches and try out my engines, I'm not going to do any long term setup with it. 

I couldn't find a schematic online, any help would be appreciated. I'll post a picture in a few minutes. 

Thanks!

Michelle

*edit will have to post pictures later, sorry!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi welcome to the site.
Join the trainaholics, it looks like you got bit. 

Are you sure it is a 1036?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The wire from the U post should go to the opposite side of the secondary winding from the wire going to the wiper arm. It would be the end of the transformer that would be connected when you turn the arm back to completely off.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The wire from the U post should go to the opposite side of the secondary winding from the wire going to the wiper arm. It would be the end of the transformer that would be connected when you turn the arm back to completely off.


Is there a 1036? 
I can't find one?

Something tells me she is not going to understand that, I may be wrong.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I couldn't find it, except that it's a 40W transformer. No diagram, so I tried to ad-lib.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I see a 1014 and a 1037 for 40 watt but no 1036.

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lioneltransformers.htm

Maybe it is a 1063, 75 watt?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This guy appears to have one for sale. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-1036...Serviced-Layout-Ready-Set-Ready-/380536201003


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

At the price he is asking for the transformer, I expected to see some gold plating but.... IMHO, way overpriced.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I guess they made one. 

I wonder why the site or my repair manual don't list it?
They list almost every other one.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The wire from the U post should go to the opposite side of the secondary winding from the wire going to the wiper arm. It would be the end of the transformer that would be connected when you turn the arm back to completely off.


THANKS!!

That's where I was going to attach it, but then I got chicken.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

big ed said:


> Is there a 1036?
> I can't find one?
> 
> Something tells me she is not going to understand that, I may be wrong.


Yup, I understand it. I'm not your typical female. lol

No worries, I'm used to it. :thumbsup: I'm not great with electric motors, but I can follow things pretty well.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This guy appears to have one for sale.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-1036...Serviced-Layout-Ready-Set-Ready-/380536201003


That's the exact one that I have!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

So I put a wire from the blue arrow (there's a tab there) to the pink arrow. The other wires are in decent shape.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

big ed said:


> Hi welcome to the site.
> Join the trainaholics, it looks like you got bit.


Yeah, and my husband is already enabling me... 

and I got him a car for Christmas already  (He's a police officer and I found a good condition "Cop and Hobo" car)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> Yeah, and my husband is already enabling me...
> 
> and I got him a car for Christmas already  (He's a police officer and I found a good condition "Cop and Hobo" car)


You should have got him a BMW, I am sure he would have liked that better. 

John must be fooling around with his administration duties.

I guess that is where the wire goes, I have never really fooled around with transformers, I have curly hair as it is. :laugh:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think that is where the wire goes. It appears that the wiper parks on the right side of the winding as shown in the picture. Can you indicate which end of the winding the wiper is on when the transformer output is at full voltage?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

servoguy said:


> I don't think that is where the wire goes. It appears that the wiper parks on the right side of the winding as shown in the picture. Can you indicate which end of the winding the wiper is on when the transformer output is at full voltage?


I have no idea.... but it looks like it would be off when it's all the way to the side where I didn't put the arrows. I can take a few more photos if you want to see. 

I plugged it in, and it hums no matter where it is on the extreme left or the extreme right. 

When I attempt to put the engine on the tracks it sparks, again, no matter if the handle is to the extreme left or the extreme right. And if I hold it so the wheels spin but not let them touch the track it FLIES. It seems that it is on _full_ no matter where the lever is. 

I have a 2020 engine (the "lightbulb makes the steam" version), and the track I made is a circle with two straights in the middle, so I'm quite sure the engine will dump if I even try to put it down. I also have a 1684 engine which is a lot smaller and lighter, but I don't think it's a good idea to beat on either of them! 

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, I just looked at the picture at:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-1036-...-/380536201003


The off position is as I stated: to the right in the above picture. If this is wired like the small post war transformers, the U terminal should be wired to the wiper, and should be wired to the center rail of the track. Where do you have the wiper wired to right now? And are there wires on the A & B terminals?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

So, upon closer inspection, there is a wire that is already attached to that little "tab" it comes out from under, against the copper. So I un-attached the wire that I attached to it. 

And you are right about the attachment to under the handle, there is a nice glob of solder on the tab next to the handle. 

So I'll try again!



> The off position is as I stated: to the right in the above picture. If this is wired like the small post war transformers, the U terminal should be wired to the wiper, and should be wired to the center rail of the track. Where do you have the wiper wired to right now? And are there wires on the A & B terminals?


I disconnected the whole thing from the track, so I'm not sure what I had done, but I'll do it the way you recommend.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

IT'S ALIVE!!!

Turns off, turns on, and then because my tracks are ancient and filthy, stops running on the "far" side of the (teeny tiny) oval. 

So, the U is connected to the center rail, and I attached terminal A to the side rail, nothing is connected to terminal B.

Now, off to give myself gray hair over my automatic switches. What's the best source for the flat, three strand wire?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

big ed said:


> I guess that is where the wire goes, I have never really fooled around with transformers, I have curly hair as it is. :laugh:


I'm with you! That's why I decided to pay for someone to go over the big one. I already popped the GFCI breaker in the receptacle. Oops!

The other weird thing is that the terminals are on the side facing the user instead of on the far side facing the track. Odd....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DON'T USE STEEL WOOL! 

Track cleaning 101.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I was going to use the green scotch brite pads. Isn't that what you're supposed to use?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Scotchbrite is a good choice. I also recommend 91% Isopropyl Alcohol for cleaning light stuff off.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

mnp13 said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!
> 
> Turns off, turns on, and then because my tracks are ancient and filthy, stops running on the "far" side of the (teeny tiny) oval.
> 
> So, the U is connected to the center rail, and I attached terminal A to the side rail,


Congratulations! Nothing feels like success.

Just for consistency though, Typically the U terminal is connected to the side rails and the lettered terminal to the center post.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

rkenney, what you say is not correct. The larger, multi control transformers are designed for U to be connected to the outside rail. Single control transformers, like a 1033, are desgned to have U connected to the center rail.


----------



## Kilroy! (Jan 8, 2022)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The wire from the U post should go to the opposite side of the secondary winding from the wire going to the wiper arm. It would be the end of the transformer that would be connected when you turn the arm back to completely off.


There is no "U" post on the 1033. There are 3 pA" "B" and "C". I m guessing the "C" post may be common or universal.




i


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kilroy! said:


> There is no "U" post on the 1033. There are 3 pA" "B" and "C". I m guessing the "C" post may be common or universal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a 1036, not a 1033. And , it has a u post.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Kilroy! said:


> There is no "U" post on the 1033. There are 3 pA" "B" and "C". I m guessing the "C" post may be common or universal.
> i


Welcome to the forum. By the way, you answered an almost 8-1/2 year old thread.
Guessin' they may have figured that A-B-C transformer post stuff out by now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kilroy! said:


> There is no "U" post on the 1033. There are 3 pA" "B" and "C". I m guessing the "C" post may be common or universal.


Besides answering a eight year old thread, and specifying the wrong transformer, you're wrong about the "U" post on the 1033 as well! Maybe you should pay more attention to the facts, the details being discussed, and the calendar.  Don't be so hasty to tell someone they're wrong when you are guessing.










FYI, the 1036 also has a U post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Won't see him again.


----------

